# First Model 3 impressions from Tom (TalkingTesla)



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Tom from Talking Tesla just picked up his fully loaded Model 3 and reviews first impressions with his buddy Mel...

This is actually kind of funny at times. Chuckled in particular on the moment Tom comments on Mel's 'Mickey Mouse' charging station... 

All in all, feels like what a lot of people new to T≡SLA could experience amongst early deliveries. Underpins why prioritizing more forgiving current owners, specifically In California, was a good move.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Watched last night...
the connectors behind the tow hook cover (around 6min) is not to recharge the 12v or jump the battery, but to pop the frunk when the 12v is dead (to gain access to the 12v when it is dead).
Re the creep conversation (around 14min) and stopping on a hill, you just need to tap the brake a second time after stopping to set the hold. You don’t need to activate it on the screen.

So kinda goes to show, someone who has never driven a car made by tesla knows more of what is going on than “seasoned” owners, who between the two of these guys combined have three Tesla’s (five including the 3s)... so not sure the “existing owners understand the car better and are more forgiving” argument really stands


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> (...)
> So kinda goes to show, someone who has never driven a car made by tesla knows more of what is going on than "seasoned" owners, who between the two of these guys combined have three Tesla's (five including the 3s)... so not sure the "existing owners understand the car better and are more forgiving" argument really stands


You're right, Melinda, this is something that I felt about it strange about particularly during the 2nd part of the video.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah, they need to up their accuracy a bit. I'm sure their audience will set them straight…

Also, it's been weird seeing the actual faces of these guys after imagining their appearance for so many podcasts.


----------



## Timgullion (Jan 15, 2018)

So I don't own a Tesla....yet. However I felt that the explanation in the video about the windshield wipers actuation being overcomplicated was......well over complicated. I swear I saw a video that showed that upon pressing the left stalk to do a single swipe of the wipers, it brings up the wiper menu on the screen making a longer activation easier. Is this not the case?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Timgullion said:


> So I don't own a Tesla....yet. However I felt that the explanation in the video about the windshield wipers actuation being overcomplicated was......well over complicated. I swear I saw a video that showed that upon pressing the left stalk to do a single swipe of the wipers, it brings up the wiper menu on the screen making a longer activation easier. Is this not the case?


No, you are correct. It is a much simpler process than they spelled out.

Dan


----------

